# HAUNTED RADIO'S ST. PATTY'S SHOW: nhc, walkig dead finale, trash movie nite, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO'S ST. PATTY'S SHOW: nhc, walkig dead finale, trash movie nite, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate St. Patrick's Day with news on the Walking Dead Season Finale Viewing Party, National Haunters Convention, Trash Movie Nite, the Dark Shadows DVD Box Set, Puppet Master X: Axis Rising, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and we review the film, "Leprechaun 2!" Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a st. Patrick's Day song performed by the horrifying Leprechaun! All of this and tons of St. Patty's Day fun on the March 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-031412.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

